# Luigi Boccherini



## Mark Harwood

I can't get enough of Boccherini's chamber music. As a classical guitar fan I heard his Guitar Quintets first, then other works. The String Quintets currently take up a lot of my time. It's all so elegantly crafted, made to please, but a world away from corny light music. All from a man who was often grindingly poor and sometimes beset by tragedy.
What do you folks think of his music?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I happen to like his cello concertos and sonatas a lot... I'm not that big of a fan of the Guitar Quintets, as I prefer the classical guitar as a solo instrument. He's one of the better "unknown" classical-era composers (i.e., not Hadyn, Mozart, or Beethoven).


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I discovered Boccherini a while ago. It is a mixture of classical and Spanish music, very surprising and refreshing indeed 

However, I stumbled upon a fact that puzzles me.

Here is Boccherini's "Sinfonia op. 12 N°4 in D minor for two oboes, two horns, strings and continuo: Allegro assai con moto":






And here is Gluck's "Danza degli spettri e delle furie - Dance of the spectres and the furies: Allegro non troppo":






Don't you have the impression that they sound... well... identical? To make things even more interesting, there is a record which features BOTH pieces:

http://www.andante.com/naive/catalog.cfm?action=displayProduct&iProductID=836

Does anyone have any idea why those pieces by two different composers sound practically the same? Gluck lived in the same period as Boccherini - maybe they contacted each other and Gluck used it with permission?


----------



## handlebar

I own quite a few of his symphonies and cello concertos. They are a delight!! He is a vastly underrated composer of symphonies. Granted they are not in Mozart's league or Haydn's either . But they are well written and fun to listen to.

The guitar quintets are also not my cup of tea. I do admit to liking guitar concertos and chamber music but not Boccherini's.


Jim


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Well, I must admit I initially disliked the idea of violins and guitar playing simultanously. But since the guitar in Spanish music is used in a bit of a percussive mode, it sounds closer to something like a harpsichord which is great for accompanying the violin. And when I heard Boccherini's Fandango, I simply enjoyed it and found it very refreshing.


----------



## jhar26

handlebar said:


> I own quite a few of his symphonies and cello concertos. They are a delight!! He is a vastly underrated composer of symphonies. Granted they are not in Mozart's league or Haydn's either . But they are well written and fun to listen to.
> 
> The guitar quintets are also not my cup of tea. I do admit to liking guitar concertos and chamber music but not Boccherini's.
> 
> Jim


I like G.448 for guitar, string trio and castanets. I think that Boccherini is a contender for the number three spot during Haydn's and Mozart's era - at least where instrumental music is concerned.


----------



## Il Seraglio

A forgotten name from the classical era. He posthumously earned the cruel nickname "Haydn's wife" among 19th century society when traditional classical music had died out.

Okay, he is not to everybody's tastes and may strike some as being a little too similar to Haydn and Mozart (the late 18th century wasn't exactly known for its great musical variety), but I think he carries an appeal all his own.

His works sound particularly beautiful when faithfully performed with period instruments which really bring out the emotion in masterpieces like his Cello Concerto in D Major.

So I just want to show my appreciation for a great composer who really deserves more love.


----------



## Weston

Not quite forgotten. The minuet from the String Quintet in E has been used in a number of popular venues including animated cartoons if I recall correctly. 

I like his work a bit more than Mozart's (I know that's like blasphemy!) and almost as much as Haydn's. I consider him a worthy successor to Vivaldi. My favorite Boccherini works that I am familiar with may be the guitar quintets. I find this a pleasant combination for a chamber group, the guitar taking away some of the scratchiness I perceive in solo bowed instruments.

He was also very prolific. Yes, I think Boccerini is certainly underrated.


----------



## jhar26

All contemporaries of Haydn and Mozart are completely overshadowed by those two giants. But I wouldn't say that Boccherini is forgotten. As far as instrumental music is concerned he's probably the number three guy. I would say that much of his music has a sound of it's own, probably because he spend much of his life in Madrid and not in, say, Vienna. You can hear that Spanish influence in a lot of his music.


----------



## Aramis

I know him, I listen to him, I like him. A lot. Cello concertos, chamber music, even symphonies. Good stuff. Is he famous? He definitively have not too recognizeable name, but, like Weston mentioned, his menuet is must-be position on every "best of classical" album. By the way, he is the only one cellist-composer that I'm aware of.


----------



## jhar26

Well, he's not so famous that the average guy in the street will recognize his name. But I think that people who are interested in the music from this era know who he is.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Oh don't get me wrong, there probably isn't a single person on Earth who hasn't heard that infamous minuet, I just think it's interesting that he was considered a major composer in his time, but has since been either ridiculed or ignored by posterity.

It's all the more puzzling considering how accessible his music is too.


----------



## jurianbai

One of my favorite classical era composer. He is like Haydn but with some Spanish element (in his Guitar quintet set) and cellist virtuosic (in Cello quintet set). He was employed in Italy, Spanish and Prussia and this given him a vast variety of styles.

Fortunatelly he is not largely forgotten as many of his pieces are widely recorded. I've many of his chamber works.


----------



## SPR

Hm.

I havent listened to Boccherini yet, but I was reading a paper recently on Mozarts string quintets that suggested that Boccherini (and Haydn and Bach of course) were significant influences - at least in the earlier works (~ KV 174 etc).

So - any suggestions as to what might be good CDs to start with? I am very partial to chamber music of all kinds, and I often find good production quality important. Nothing worse than a distractingly bad recording. What do you have that you like?

'Infamous minuet'? Infamous? I suppose I will have to try this among the first ones I get.


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> 'Infamous minuet'? Infamous? I suppose I will have to try this among the first ones I get.


There's nothing wrong with that minuet. It's charming and it's a lovely tune. It's only 'crime' is that it's popular.


----------



## SPR

Just Ordered:


























http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Cello-Concertos-Vol-2/dp/B00003L1XI/ref=pd_sim_m_1

etc. 3 for $25 bucks? not bad.

for my first serious sampling of Boccherini.... Looks like I will wait on the infamous minuet until I test drive these....


----------



## Mark Harwood

Those 'cello concerto recordings on Naxos are very engaging.
The Brilliant label has just released the 8th volume of Boccherini's string quintets, which I've been happy to collect. So far I've seen the latest volume only on the Presto site. They're good people to deal with.
The thing about Boccherini's chamber music is that it's light rather than muscular. There's not a great deal of development, and there's not much counterpoint. Great melodies, elegant gestures, and a constant willingness to please characterise this music for me. But there's enough going on to keep this particular dabbler listening with pleasure.


----------



## Lukecash12

I have a play list of him, and it includes all of his Cello Concertos: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=5144FBE965983E21


----------



## jurianbai

I got the cello concertos with Veritas Virgin label, played by Wouter Moller, concerto nos 1,7 and 9.
For chamber, Europe Galante played some of his guitar quintets and Quartetto Borciani with string quartets. And still many groups playing either the trios, quartets, or quintets. Looks like chamber music was where he output the most.


----------



## SPR

Mark Harwood said:


> Those 'cello concerto recordings on Naxos are very engaging.
> ....not a great deal of development, and there's not much counterpoint. ...But there's enough going on to keep this particular dabbler listening with pleasure.


"not much counterpoint"

*sigh* Thats my favorite thing.


----------



## Mark Harwood

SPR said:


> "not much counterpoint"
> 
> *sigh* Thats my favorite thing.


Same here. But Luigi's music is a change from that.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Mark Harwood said:


> Same here. But Luigi's music is a change from that.


I think what his music might have lacked in complexity, it made up for in its sense of melodic line and being all round great material for virtuoso cellists. I still prefer Haydn's cello concertos to Boccherini's on the whole as compositions, but would say Boccherini's lended themselves better to improvised cadenzas.


----------



## SPR

I got the 3 Boccharini Cello Concerto CD's yesterday, and have listened to concertos 5-12 so far.

I have to say, I am *very* pleased! This is good stuff, classical period music and delightful listening - so far all of them are very engaging and lovely. I was nervous because I am often dissappointed with recordings if they are not EMI or Harmonia Mundi or Decca or Deuche Grammaphone, Phillips, etc. These by Naxos and very nice indeed. Each recorded in a church or cathedral - the sound quality is great (I would say excellent) and the performances top notch.

I have not listened to many Cello concertos... but I have become a fan in relatively short order.  Nice. I'll be looking at more music from Boccharini soon.

Recommended:
http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Ce...?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1268403438&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## Boccherini

New releases:










Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard Op. 5 (Nos. 1-6; Gs 25-30); Jacques Ogg, Harpsichord; Emilio Moreno, Violin.










Six sonatas for Cello and Piano (Gs 1, 4-6, 10 and 13); Fedor Amosov, Cello; Jen-Ru Sun, Piano. Re-arranged by the cellist Alfredo Piatti, and unfortunately not HIP.


----------



## Sid James

I've been listening to THIS Australian recording of *Boccherini's*_ Guitar Quintet #4 'Fandango'_ with guitarist Karin Schaupp and the Flinders String Quartet. The first time I heard this, I loved the colours of this work, and the repetition in the last movement, how it builds up and releases tension when the castanets come in.

It made me think immediately of the finale of Philip Glass' first _Violin Concerto_. Then, hearing THIS work called _Rush_ for the exact combination of instruments by contemporary Australian composer Matthew Hindson made me realise that my comparison of this Boccherini work with the minimalists was about right. Hindson was apparently influenced by Boccherini when he wrote that work. Given that, maybe the conventional view of Boccherini as playing third fiddle to Mozart & Haydn is not entirely correct? It looks like he did innovate in his own way.

Anyway, I plan to get more of his guitar quintets, the Naxos recordings are probably what I'll go for, I ordered the Brilliant Classics set last year but it never came, it appears it's gone out of print (I don't shop online, I order through shops)...


----------



## tdc

Sid James said:


> I've been listening to THIS Australian recording of *Boccherini's*_ Guitar Quintet #4 'Fandango'_ with guitarist Karin Schaupp and the Flinders String Quartet. The first time I heard this, I loved the colours of this work, and the repetition in the last movement, how it builds up and releases tension when the castanets come in.
> 
> It made me think immediately of the finale of Philip Glass' first _Violin Concerto_. Then, hearing THIS work called _Rush_ for the exact combination of instruments by contemporary Australian composer Matthew Hindson made me realise that my comparison of this Boccherini work with the minimalists was about right. Hindson was apparently influenced by Boccherini when he wrote that work. Given that, maybe the conventional view of Boccherini as playing third fiddle to Mozart & Haydn is not entirely correct? It looks like he did innovate in his own way.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to get more of his guitar quintets, the Naxos recordings are probably what I'll go for, I ordered the Brilliant Classics set last year but it never came, it appears it's gone out of print (I don't shop online, I order through shops)...


Here is a great Boccherini vid I just found: :lol:


----------



## Sid James

^^ Hilarious! Why have one Julian Bream when you can have TWO? :lol: ...


----------



## tdc

Sid James said:


> ^^ Hilarious! Why have one Julian Bream when you can have TWO? :lol: ...


Exactly. He plays the piece amazingly well too...that is actually a great clip for observing many different guitar techniques. Bream was a master at attaining many subtle different sounds on his instrument, a very dynamic player he was. Some may not be aware of it but he was also an incredible jazz musician.


----------



## Weston

I just wanted to mention the joys I've had rediscovering Boccherini's symphonies. I rate them almost up there with Haydn's and certainly more enjoyable to me than Mozart's early symphonies. The melodic richness of his Op. 12, No. 1 in D is seldom surpassed in the classic era.






But mercy! I think the bass was artificially boosted in this recording. It nearly sounds like an electric bass. Still it's a memorable piece. The other movements are fine too.


----------



## science

This thread has enticed me. I'm going to do a Vivaldi project, and then maybe Boccherini is next.


----------



## Noldorin

I'm so pleased to see this thread. Kudos to everyone here promoting the music of this much-underrated and underperformed classical composer. (jhar26 and Weston in particular, as I agree much with your posts, though I'm sure I missed others.)

Indeed, if we accept Galante music for the style it is (I personally appreciate it, but not all do), he is among if not the best composer of this period.

Nonetheless, I'm still not really familiar with Boccherini's sonatas... can anyone recommend a few in particular please? I'm more acquainted with his string / string & guitar quartets quintets, and symphonies. I definitely want to get a fuller picture of his oeuvre.

@science: What are these "projects" of yours, I'm curious?


----------



## hocket

Noldorin said:


> Nonetheless, I'm still not really familiar with Boccherini's sonatas... can anyone recommend a few in particular please?


This is the one to get:


----------



## neoshredder

Reminds me of this.


----------



## Sid James

A first listen to this disc tonight, just reviewed on current listening thread (copied from there) -

First listen to the* Boccherini cello concertos *disc, which I got late last year.

I think what Weber and Boccherini have in common is strong emphasis on melody as opposed to counterpoint.

...

I enjoyed the Boccherini concertos, all four on this disc. He wrote a total of about 12, as far as we know.

I really liked the cello technique here, written by an "insider," the composer being an accomplished cellist himself.

There were these arabesques that flowed like water, echo-like effects & multiple voicings (similar to J.S. Bach's cello suites) played by the cello throughout these concertos.

The vigorous and earthy rondo finale of #5 and the woodwinds which sounded like bird calls in the finale of #7 were quite memorable to me on this first listen.

The cadenzas were good, they were written by a modern-day scholar.

Tim Hugh played quite delicately and Anthony Halstead's conducting came across as really good in the more vigorous parts. They were ably backed by these Scottish players.

All up a great disc, but usually I don't listen to a whole 75 minute long disc, but this time I wanted to get through it in one go. It was great...

*Boccherini*
_Cello Concertos -
#5 in E flat major, G.474
#6 in A major, G.475
#7 in D major, G.476
#8 in D major, G.478_
All Cadenzas by John Marlow Rhys
Tim Hugh, cello / Scottish CO / Anthony Halstead, cond.
(Naxos - Cello Concertos Vol. 2)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah yes, Luigi Boccherini! Love his guitar quintets. No. 4 is probably his most famous:


----------



## Sid James

^^Yep, love the Fandango quintet. Only discovered it last year, on the Flinders Quartet album of the same name, with guitarist Karin Schaupp.

Even in the cello concertos I just listened to, there is a strong chamber like feel. The small orchestra of strings, 2 each of oboes and horns and also the cello soloist and harpsichord continuo, it is written with the delicacy of chamber music. Great stuff for a chamber fan like me!...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> ^^Yep, love the Fandango quintet. Only discovered it last year, on the Flinders Quartet album of the same name, with guitarist Karin Schaupp.
> 
> Even in the cello concertos I just listened to, there is a strong chamber like feel. The small orchestra of strings, 2 each of oboes and horns and also the cello soloist and harpsichord continuo, it is written with the delicacy of chamber music. Great stuff for a chamber fan like me!...


I haven't heard his 'cello concertos at all actually. Only several symphonies and some guitar quintets and that famous minuet from one of his string quintets. I don't have that recording of Karin Schaupp with the Flinders Quartet. It's got a piece by Houghton on it doesn't it? I'm playing some Houghton this year. What piece is on that recording?


----------



## neoshredder

Probably my favorite composer of the classical era. Or at least up with the greats including Mozart and Haydn. A slightly more baroque sound imo which I like. I also like how he uses the guitar.


----------



## Lukecash12

neoshredder said:


> Probably my favorite composer of the classical era. Or at least up with the greats including Mozart and Haydn. A slightly more baroque sound imo which I like. I also like how he uses the guitar.


Yes, he was more of a rococco composer, methinks. Roccoco has to be in my top three favorite periods, considering we got imaginative fellows like Scarlatti and Couperin from it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lukecash12 said:


> Yes, he was more of a rococco composer, methinks. Roccoco has to be in my top three favorite periods, considering we got imaginative fellows like Scarlatti and Couperin from it.


Don't forget Telemann and Leopold Mozart.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't forget Telemann and Leopold Mozart.


And J. Stamitz, W.F. Bach, Franz Xavier Richter and plenty more!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> And J. Stamitz, W.F. Bach, Franz Xavier Richter and plenty more!


But by far CPE Bach was the best.


----------



## GrosseFugue

I recently got this terrific new recording by Casals Quartet: http://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-mu...PGY4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1329381104&sr=8-5

I can't get enough of "Los manolos"!  Was unfamiliar with these works till this CD.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Cello Concerto No. 10 right now. Awesome stuff.


----------



## neoshredder

So little comments on this underrated Composer. His music is so melodic.


----------



## hocket

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But by far CPE Bach was the best.


Seems like a sweeping statement from someone who's never even listened to Boccherini's String Quintets and Quartets which form the heart of his output. Don't get me wrong, CPE's great stuff, but it does sound like you're jumping the gun a bit here.

*Lukecash12 wrote:*



> Yes, he was more of a rococco composer, methinks. Roccoco has to be in my top three favorite periods, considering we got imaginative fellows like Scarlatti and Couperin from it.


Leaving aside the rather dubious notion of a Roccoco in music, the distinction between Galante and Classical seems to be a pretty thorny one. As some would have it now the idea that the 'transitional period' of the Galante actually lasts much longer than the Classical and encompasses an immensely wide variety of styles. Do people really think that Boccherini sounds more like Telemann, Vivaldi and Heinichen than like Mozart or Haydn?

The thing is that the ideas that underpinned the Galante of Vivaldi and Heinichen are what went on to actually be Classicism. However, and I suspect this is more to do with assumptions and received wisdom, the notion that anything beforehand that doesn't sound exactly like Haydn and Mozart is 'transitional' is an illusion based on the, possibly erroneous, belief that they epitomize Classicism. As long as we don't look at the ideas that characterize Classicism, looking instead at a couple of composers who we accept as given as 'being Classical', then we're going to continue having a very hazy notion of what the Galante is and an extraordinarily limited and narrow understanding of Classicism itself.


----------



## Ingélou

Too late now - must read this fascinating thread tomorrow. But I'd like to say that I have only recently discovered Boccherini (after fiddling away at the 'infamous minuet') & that he is fabulous! I love classical guitar. I look forward to sampling some of the music suggested by you lovely TC posters above. 
Night night


----------



## Mesa

I always enjoy the often sad tale of the one movement wonder.


----------



## Ingélou

Boccherini said:


> New releases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonatas for Violin and Keyboard Op. 5 (Nos. 1-6; Gs 25-30); Jacques Ogg, Harpsichord; Emilio Moreno, Violin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six sonatas for Cello and Piano (Gs 1, 4-6, 10 and 13); Fedor Amosov, Cello; Jen-Ru Sun, Piano. Re-arranged by the cellist Alfredo Piatti, and unfortunately not HIP.


Worth finding these for the covers alone...! 

Good morning, everyone; this thread is as good as I'd hoped. Thank you...


----------



## Dustin

I continue to be stunned by how melodic and joyous this guy's work is. I've known about him for a bit but he's growing more and more on me. I LOVE this album above. I'm not going to go as far as to say some of Boccherini's quintets are as technically good or profound as some of Mozart's music, but for sheer listening enjoyment, Boccherini matches him at times.


----------



## clavichorder

Boccherini is turning into a new composer I'd like to explore more. His works have a lot of imagination and color; definitely not like anyone else's. I'm particularly thinking of the string quintets, as I'm not as interested in his symphonies. This work comes up high in youtube searches of Boccherini String Quintets and I think its a very interesting and charming work. You can't say he develops themes and treats them with an economical sort of discipline like Haydn and sometimes he scarce has a theme, but whatever it is he does is interesting and unique.






There are a lot of string quintets. I think Boccherini could be another one of those names like CPE Bach that really deserves recognition once we get past paying out dues to Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


----------



## Mandryka

Dustin said:


> View attachment 28437
> 
> 
> I continue to be stunned by how melodic and joyous this guy's work is. I've known about him for a bit but he's growing more and more on me. I LOVE this album above. I'm not going to go as far as to say some of Boccherini's quintets are as technically good or profound as some of Mozart's music, but for sheer listening enjoyment, Boccherini matches him at times.


Maybe like Haydn. Enjoyable sometimes without ever being as profound as Mozart. Haydn pioneered new forms and hence he has a status which Boccherini lacks.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mandryka said:


> Maybe like Haydn. Enjoyable sometimes without ever being as profound as Mozart. Haydn pioneered new forms and hence he has a status which Boccherini lacks.


Haydn, to me, is one of the most profound composers. I never get the 'he's not as profound as Mozart' comment - also, I think Boccherini was well capable of making profound music. His quintets have some really good material in them, imo. His symphonies were pretty good as well and I think he was a very good person in real life. Some of his comments about music are very interesting.

I generally listen to more Haydn, but I'll need to look into Boccherini's music in more detail, he definitely deserves recognition.


----------



## science

I'd love some more Boccherini recommendations. Any favorite recordings? Any particularly famous ones?


----------



## Ingélou

Back again on here, after finding one of my favourite YouTube Boccherini pieces - Jordi Savall's version of La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324).






I really do think Boccherini is underrated - many people don't look past the minuet, which is often sneered at, like Wordsworth's Daffodils, but both are so clever and sparkling.


----------



## Ingélou

And this version of his Fandango is full of verve, and wonderful to watch.


----------



## flamencosketches

Been listening to an album of Boccherini's string quintets from the great Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante lately, and I'm really pleasantly surprised. The guy was a great writer of melodies, and there's some harmonies that strike me as ahead of their time. There's a major theme here in the first movement that seems to have a major 7th feel and it's really strange considering the era in which it was written:






Definitely pleasantly surprised. I was reading a thread here in which someone was saying Boccherini's quintets put Mozart's to shame, and while I don't know about that, they are definitely better than what I was expecting. I'll be looking into his music more for sure.


----------



## MJSeka

clavichorder said:


> Boccherini is turning into a new composer I'd like to explore more. His works have a lot of imagination and color; definitely not like anyone else's. I'm particularly thinking of the string quintets, as I'm not as interested in his symphonies. This work comes up high in youtube searches of Boccherini String Quintets and I think its a very interesting and charming work. You can't say he develops themes and treats them with an economical sort of discipline like Haydn and sometimes he scarce has a theme, but whatever it is he does is interesting and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of string quintets. I think Boccherini could be another one of those names like CPE Bach that really deserves recognition once we get past paying out dues to Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven.


As a child, I was so saturated with Mozart, Hayden and Beethoven that when I finally heard Boccherini at 15, I was smitten. I was going to see a classmate who was practicing the Cello Concerto in G major, Adagio and fell in love. There was something in the way the music was woven for that instrument that had me spellbound, and still does.


----------



## Musicaterina

I've got the complete Boccherini CD Edition (37 CDs) of Brilliant Classics. I often hear music of this edition. Especially I love the string quintets and the cello concertos and cello sonatas.


----------



## cheregi

Have just stumbled across this phenomenal short essay positing Boccherini's string music as a kind of anti-'music-as-text' in the Austro-German sense, i.e. Boccherini was excluded from the canon partially because his music looks boring on the page, can't really be appreciated 'in the abstract', but is doing all kinds of interesting textural/timbral things that are really only apparent to the _ear_, which in a sense actually anticipates certain 20-century trends...

I've been inspired to check out the book this writer mentions and seems to draw from, Elisabeth Le Guin (yes that Le Guin)'s "Boccherini's Body: an Essay in Carnal Musicology", which has got to be among the best-named musicological works I've come across... Along the way of course I've also been listening to quintets and quartets and, like others in this thread, surprised at their sheer loveliness! Does anyone have HIP recording recommendations?


----------



## Cheyenne

I've been surveying the works of Boccherini, having bought every CD of his released on CPO, Naxos, Harmonia Mundi, Brilliant Classics and many others, and am consistently blown away by the calibre of work. He is excellent and enormously distinct from other composers from the era, focusing largely on chamber music with a wonderfully sonorous and mellifluous quality, while interesting Spanish influences show themselves often. His writing for strings is simply magical. 

Some HIP discs I recommend, giving you a mix of works, including chamber, orchestral and vocal:





































All of the various Harmonia Mundi discs of quintets & sextets, including the Casals' breathtaking performance of the unique La musica notturna delle strade di Madrid, are excellent too. 

Yet Boccherini works just as well on modern instruments. I think the best symphony recording is Goritzki's on CPO, and the warm string sound often help his (unmatched) string quintets sound even more beautiful. Wonderful composer!


----------



## hammeredklavier

Sonata for violoncello & b.c. in A major (1773)


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## neoshredder

I’m not sure if mentioned yet. But Symphony 5 is one of my favorites.


----------

